# Mikrofon rauscht nur -.-



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Hallo

*gegen vista schachtel tret*

so....

ich hab folgendes problem:

seit ich diese hässliche kleine *************** von ************** (auch vista genannt) habe funktioniert mein mikrofon nichtmehr, egal welche einstellung mein mikrofon RAUSCHT nur, mal lauter, mal leiser, egal ob skype, ventrillo ts2, ts3 etc... in der systemsteuerung wirds erkannt aber auch dort kommt nur rauschen... ich hab jetzt sämtliche einstellungen durch, treiber zu soundmax integrated digital hd audio gedöns find ich leider nicht, ich glaub aber auch nicht das es an dem liegt...

kann mir hier jemand helfen.. >.<


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. März 2010)

Das liegt aber nicht an Vista, sondern ist ein Fehler von dir.
Man muss die die Mikrofonklinke auch richtig reindrücken xD
ne Witz, schau mal ob du nicht iwas falsch eingestellt hast in den SOundsettings
ich hab übrigens auch vista und mein neues 5.1 mikro funktioniert 1a


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an Vista, sondern ist ein Fehler von dir.
> Man muss die die Mikrofonklinke auch richtig reindrücken xD
> ne Witz, schau mal ob du nicht iwas falsch eingestellt hast in den SOundsettings
> ich hab übrigens auch vista und mein neues 5.1 mikro funktioniert 1a



>.< das mikrofon wird ja erkannt und aufgeführt nur funktionierts nicht, ich hab jetzt wirklich alle einstellungen durchprobiert... und nen treiber find ich auch nicht >.<


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Nerf mighty doppelpost -.-


----------

